# Hi i from Moscow Russia



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Ride about 3 week from hil in volen (vilage near Moscow). Dreem for hi mountain, like freeraid and ast speed and deep snow


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi! I'm from Odessa, but live in NYC now. Privetsvuju!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Privet Odesa!)) Whow long do you liv in USA?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

How's Volen? I plan to go this week!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Even though we are all far away in different, cities, countries, continents... we are all joined by the same passion!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Vollen wasn't gut this year, no snow on the trak only ice, every time i falled there, it was like the fall on asphalt. Now i ride in Snezhkom, its gut: the snow is enough, and there is snoboard park heare, in which one you can train the tricks (jumf, graid etc.) The grate plus is allseason work, the great minus - isn't cheap. So try it


----------

